# Arenco 24 Villas Compound



## SteveKittyGardner (Aug 12, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about the Arenco 24 Villas Compound? We are relocating to Dubai in under two weeks and this is where we will be living. Any info greatly appreciated!


----------



## Smiler51 (Jul 12, 2011)

I believe you are talking about the Arenco Complex next to Knowledge Village/Media City on Jumeirah Beach Road. 

It is beautiful and you will love it. Not much more that has to be said


----------



## SteveKittyGardner (Aug 12, 2012)

I don't think so - it is apparently near the junction of al manara road and al wasl road...


----------



## Smiler51 (Jul 12, 2011)

That's a different place then. Sorry, don't know the one you are talking about...

Smiler51


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

If it's the one on Al Wasl Road, location is good, but it's quite old and I remember the villas being quite dark. Pool was quite a fair size though.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

SteveKittyGardner said:


> I don't think so - it is apparently near the junction of al manara road and al wasl road...


i looked at those. We are in their 34 villas complex.
Imaginative names!!

they are old (probably single glazed)
There are two sides to the development. One faces onto Al Wasl Road (busy and noisy) and one faces a quieter street behind. Luck of the draw, i suppose!
That said, the house itself is 'behind' the garage / car port, so a little privacy.

The pool is right outside the back door - 2 yards or so!
you have a very small private space to the front, and a small space to the rear, with a gate to the common area and pool.

If you've got kids, make sure the fence and gate at the rear are good....

I saw one that had been lived in for 15 years, so still had a carpet, but Arenco were alegedly going to sort this.

Having now taken an Arenco villa where they have just completed maintenance and refurb, including full retiling throughout, i'd say they will. They wouldn't let me move in until they'd finished.

We chose not to take it, as we looked at one on the road side, and we're bringing the dog, and a constant view of the pool, without being allowed in would kill him!

As a note about Arenco, my A/C died on my second day. I phoned their 'emergency line' and i had a squad of three guys at the house in under 15 minutes. Nearly fell off my chair! Took them several hours to fix, but you will hear numerous tales of absentee landlords, or those that keep well out of the way if there's a problem!
Hope this helps!


----------



## SteveKittyGardner (Aug 12, 2012)

Really useful and excellent information - thanks by much!


----------

